# How long for 2 trucks?



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

How long do you think this lot will take with 2 pickups?


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

No way... 20 hours with 2 pickups. thats 36 acres with a 1885 feet push. Thats got loader all over it.
lot is 625 feet by 1885 feet


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

You are not ready for this site.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

is my math wrong or is it only 26 acres? Plus subract the building and the trucks.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Mick76;1101085 said:


> You are not ready for this site.


Im just helping a friend on this lot. Theres no way I would try something near this size on my own. haha.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't try that lot without at least 2 loaders. Your in the snow belt. You'd be lucky keep up with a lake effect snow with 1 loader and 3 or 4 trucks.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far. From what you are all saying Im definately glad Im not personally responible for it.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys like JD Dave could handle that!


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

So I talked to my friend and he has a lot more equipment than I thought. What a relief.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

to me, it'd be worth $300 per occurance just to have to fug around all those trailers sitting in the lot.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

dayexco;1101224 said:


> to me, it'd be worth $300 per occurance just to have to fug around all those trailers sitting in the lot.


Im thinking thats gonna be the worst part. They are all over the place.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

dayexco;1101224 said:


> to me, it'd be worth $300 per occurance just to have to fug around all those trailers sitting in the lot.


on 2nd thought $300 wouldn't touch it after looking at that pic again.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

125k with salt seasonal and I would put a 300 ton salt bin on site.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Im not sure how much he got it for but Im sure it was over $300 a push. A whole lot more.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Peter,
the 300 was to be added to your per push amout because the trailers were going 2 b a pita. what did your friend decide in terms of equipment for this site? please tell me at least a few loaders with pushers.......


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

that lot has 0 pickups written all over it.

that looks like loaders and dump trucks to me


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

if thats where i think it is, they are going with there contractor from last year. FYI Most places that size will REQUIRE a loader be left on site.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I was right. that's Central transport, I tried to bid on that this year but they are going with the last contractor??If that was your "friend" i don't quite understand how he bid it the first time and got it let alone retained it.


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Theshoemaker;1106772 said:


> I was right. that's Central transport, I tried to bid on that this year but they are going with the last contractor??If that was your "friend" i don't quite understand how he bid it the first time and got it let alone retained it.


Ok not friend. Its a guy I met through a friend. lol


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

27 or so acres minus the buildings which look to be about 4 acres. So 23 acres of plowing could probably be done with three to four loaders with 16 foot push blades and two or three trucks to get into the tight areas


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*This will increase your confidence in bidding*

This a nice facility. Make sure you are equipped to handle it. May be better off and more profitable to say no.

However, if you are looking for bidding help on anything, this package will get it done for you;

This Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package
Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

